# UberX vs. UberSelect



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

So, just when I thought I was out, they pulled me back in. 

They are launching Uber Select here starting tomorrow and the rates look great, much better than X. Unfortunately they are setting us up to get calls for both Select and X when we are online. 

What do they do in your area? Can you choose to just do select or both?

If you are on for both, do you ever get any select calls or does X crowd them out?

Thanks for your comments!


----------



## CrazyLady (Dec 8, 2014)

I can do just Select or both. It was busy enough on Friday and Saturday nights to just do Select but I don't know if it will stay that way. I hope so!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> So, just when I thought I was out, they pulled me back in.
> 
> They are launching Uber Select here starting tomorrow and the rates look great, much better than X. Unfortunately they are setting us up to get calls for both Select and X when we are online.
> 
> ...


what kind of car do you UberX in?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

CrazyLady said:


> I can do just Select or both. It was busy enough on Friday and Saturday nights to just do Select but I don't know if it will stay that way. I hope so!


Hey CrazyLady, yes at the last minute they gave us the ability to switch between x and nox. Originally they were going to make us take both kinds of calls. This weekend was BANGING, drove about 20 hours Friday through Sunday and picked up almost $900. I am sure that was just because of Valentines day but I would rather just take a few select trips a night than run around all night on X.

Hope you did well too!!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> what kind of car do you UberX in?


Can't say because the market is way to small here but it was around 35K new, probably on the low end of what qualifies.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Select is the way to go, it might be slow in the beginning but word will spread and you will see it is a better deal with customers and money.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Chris Dee said:


> Select is the way to go, it might be slow in the beginning but word will spread and you will see it is a better deal with customers and money.


Thanks Chris, that's the sense I'm getting. I would rather sit around and get one $15 ride than get 4 $6 rides on X, much less wear and tear on the vehicle and me.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Hey CrazyLady, yes at the last minute they gave us the ability to switch between x and nox. Originally they were going to make us take both kinds of calls. This weekend was BANGING, drove about 20 hours Friday through Sunday and picked up almost $900. I am sure that was just because of Valentines day but I would rather just take a few select trips a night than run around all night on X.
> 
> Hope you did well too!!


$40-$60/hour
whats the average you make on a non valentine/holiday with select?


----------



## Candee (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes


Disgusted Driver said:


> Hey CrazyLady, yes at the last minute they gave us the ability to switch between x and nox. Originally they were going to make us take both kinds of calls. This weekend was BANGING, drove about 20 hours Friday through Sunday and picked up almost $900. I am sure that was just because of Valentines day but I would rather just take a few select trips a night than run around all night on X.
> 
> Hope you did well too!!


I was going to be a new driver on Valentine's day. But Uber failed to mention anything in the previous 2 weeks that I needed a Tnc permit until Saturday morning after I had made arrangements for someone to keep my daughter. Per their instructions, I drove 80+ miles to their Lockwood office today to learn no one was there. I am not able to close my in-home daycare early again to drive to the other side of Houston.


----------



## Lakeside (Feb 14, 2015)

Our market only has X and XL and being an XL driver, I have to take X rides also. 

What is "Select"?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> $40-$60/hour
> whats the average you make on a non valentine/holiday with select?


It's too early to tell. They just launched last Friday in time for Valentines day. This week has been snowmageddon here so I've done extremely well driving from 8-midnight or so. My guess is that when all settles down if I stick to select I might make 25-30 per hour before vehicle expenses when it's busy but during the week I'll probably only get a couple of calls a night which is fine by me since at least I'm making money when I actually drive instead of trying to lose as little as possible when driving and game the guarantees.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Lakeside said:


> Our market only has X and XL and being an XL driver, I have to take X rides also.
> 
> What is "Select"?


I'm sure it will be coming there soon, Select is for a higher end car, i.e. luxury ride.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Lakeside said:


> What is "Select"?


At a high level it's this...

Instead of a Toyota, you get a Lexus.
Instead of a Honda, you get a Acura.
Instead of a Ford, you get a Lincoln.
Instead of a Chevy, you get a Buick or Cadillac.
Instead of a Nissan, you get an Infiniti. 
Instead of a Dodge, you get a Chrysler.

You basically get a manufacturer's higher end vehicles.

When you get into the details, there are some models in the higher end brands that don't qualify, and some in the lower end brands that do. But basically the Uber customer gets a car that costs a lot more to purchase and operate. The driver also has to maintain a higher rating than UberX drivers do.


----------



## Wulfsgard (Jan 1, 2015)

Is there a listing of what services are available in each city? I would like to know what offerings there are in my current market.


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

well my cousin started doing uber this week and hes driving a Mercedes E class 2012 look zero miles.. the first day he went from 5 to 4.33 the first day, that night i was checking with him the app and he only can see the surge for uberx and receved ping from uberx also, i didnt found any way to switch from uberx to uberselec, have to be with the rating?


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Did he have the ability to work Select the first day? if so then with that rating he may get bounced, contact customer service to get the answer.
Chamomiami, check out forum for anything further, this way you'll get Miami drivers advice instead of generalized advice.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

chamomiami said:


> well my cousin started doing uber this week and hes driving a Mercedes E class 2012 look zero miles.. the first day he went from 5 to 4.33 the first day, that night i was checking with him the app and he only can see the surge for uberx and receved ping from uberx also, i didnt found any way to switch from uberx to uberselec, have to be with the rating?


No necessarily... just because there is a surge for X does NOT mean that SELECT is also surging.
I've had pax call for a SELECT because it was cheaper than calling for X at surge pricing.


----------

